# Snow Jackets & Ebay



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Those numbers refer to how waterproof the fabric is; the higher the number, the more waterproof. Keep in mind that the testing is done by each company, so the numbers always 100% accurate, but it's a good indication of how waterproof it is. For pants I like at least 10,000mm, preferable 15k, for jackets, 8-10 is usually good. If you ride somewhere that sees lots of rain, or you find yourself covered in powder often, i would buy 15k clothing, staying dry is nice  As for ebay, I live in the states, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If you plan on going to the West Coast, like Whistler, then I recommend a higher rating like 15,000mm or a gore-tex. It can get pretty wet on the coast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

scottland said:


> As for ebay, I live in the states, so I can't help you there.


um, huh?

ebay originated in the states. of course you can use it here.


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> um, huh?
> 
> ebay originated in the states. of course you can use it here.


He was asking if anyone outside the states has bought things from ebay. Which isn't me.


----------

